# Nest Box size?



## sagewoman (Feb 18, 2013)

I just ordered nestboxes from Bass.  The one suggested for small breeds...Netherlands and Lionheads..is 12"L x 7"W x 6"H.  I have Lionheads and one of my does just kindled outside of the box.  It seems too small for her.  What size would you suggest for a Lionhead?


----------



## nawma (Feb 18, 2013)

I use the next larger size from Bass for my New Zealand rabbits. There is not a lot of extra space when the doe is in the nest but she is not going to spend much time there.

Was this your doe's first litter? If so she more than likely didn't know what to do. Did she pull any fur?


----------



## sagewoman (Feb 19, 2013)

Third litter.  She did pull fur, lots of it. Had the kits in the corner of her hutch on a nest of straw.


----------

